# Palestrina



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Sistine Chapel Choir / Massimo Palombella
Palestrina

Release Date October 7, 2016
Duration01:00:23
Genre
Classical
Styles
Choral
Recording DateApril, 2016 & February, 2016
Recording Location
Vatican, Sistine Chapel


----------

